# 12" Subwoofer for home audio use



## icetwister68 (Jun 24, 2009)

Looking to replace a 12" subwoofer for my home audio setup but not sold on any subs right now. I am pulling around 300-500 watts from the amplifier and looking at 1.79 cubic feet ported


any suggestions anyone?


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

How about a 10" subwoofer? I got a Mint Aura NS10 for $90 delivered OBO that will work perfectly in that enclosure (I will probably be in Houston on the 18th). Let me know if you got any questions or anything


----------



## mosconiac (Nov 12, 2009)

If you could go a little bigger, I would take a serious look at the new Shiva-X2


----------

